# Napoleon



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear389.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear332.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear332.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear369.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear356.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear352.jpg
http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/parisrose_2009/Sophomoreyear344.jpg
Here's some pictures of Napoleon! I used the links because I dislike the way this site formats pictures.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------

